# I was not going to do this but...



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I can't make up my mind and need opinions. In the next few weeks to a month(hopefully) I want to try trendy digital's custom laser engraving. I am a huge dog lover and have wanted a cover with a dog print or something since I got the K2 might seem silly but books and dogs are two of my favorite things ever. My service dog is a yellow lab. Sierra is my baby and best friend in a lot of ways. So because of that I want to have a lab on the cover. With the help of a fellow KB member 911Jason I was able to find a couple of images that will work. My Problem now is I can't decide which I like best. So I was hoping you guys would give your opinions. 









or


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's such a great idea! I really like both, but I definitely like the first one more. That's mainly because the paw on the second one looks really weird, though.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm kind of partial to the second one.  The head tilt thing with dogs always gets me.  I do agree the paws might could use a little editing though, but they're not a deal breaker the way they are for me.  I think the second one would lend itself in shape and size more as well, but both are great choices either way.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The eyes of the first one look a little sad to me.... and, since my dog cocks his head to the side like the second option, I'm partial to that one.  But.... I really do NOT like the paw on the second one.  This is a great idea and I'm sure, with a little more work, you'll be able to have exactly what you want.  Great idea!!!  It's such fun being able to combine the things we love!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

2nd one looks better.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the top one for the same reason about the paw on the 2nd one.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Good news Misty, I found another site with the same images, only cheaper! They are charging $10 for the EPS version ($50 for same file on the other site), which is good, because it's a vector image which can be resized as big or small as you like with no degradation to the image.

They also had 2 other Labrador images, not sure if you'll like these better, but figured I'd put them up for you...

   

You can talk to Kevin from TrendyDigital to see if he can work with an EPS image which is the format this site provides. If not, I can convert it for you in 2 minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I sort of like the cocked head dog, but don't like the paws as has been suggested by others.  What if it were cropped so that the paws were not part of the picture?  Is that against the terms of the use agreement?

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I sort of like the cocked head dog, but don't like the paws as has been suggested by others. What if it were cropped so that the paws were not part of the picture? Is that against the terms of the use agreement?
> 
> Betsy


I have no clue, but wondered the same thing


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> Good news Misty, I found another site with the same images, only cheaper! They are charging $10 for the EPS version ($50 for same file on the other site), which is good, because it's a vector image which can be resized as big or small as you like with no degradation to the image.
> 
> They also had 2 other Labrador images, not sure if you'll like these better, but figured I'd put them up for you...
> 
> ...




thx Jason!!!!!!!!! I'll check with Kevin and let you know about the EPS Image and let you know if that's ok


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd vote for # 2 also...  That paw looks odd at first but if you imagine it sort of sideways, the outline would really be like that....  imagine it shaded a little and it would look quite realistic.  And maybe on the grey background that part won't be as noticeable?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> thx Jason!!!!!!!!! I'll check with Kevin and let you know about the EPS Image and let you know if that's ok


You can definitely use the image. The only question is if you can e-mail the EPS image directly to Kevin, or if you need to e-mail it to me first for conversion to JPG.

Once you buy it, you can e-mail it to me and I can play around with it to see if we can either fix the paw a little or crop it out. No promises there though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm with most others -- the second, but the paws are weird.  Like Betsy suggested, crop?  I also like the fourth image.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> You can definitely use the image. The only question is if you can e-mail the EPS image directly to Kevin, or if you need to e-mail it to me first for conversion to JPG.
> 
> Once you buy it, you can e-mail it to me and I can play around with it to see if we can either fix the paw a little or crop it out. No promises there though.


oops sorry I misunderstood...now I feel stupid


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't feel stupid, you're not a graphic artist, and I wouldn't expect you to know all the different formats. I just wanted you to know that you can go ahead and purchase from that new site I posted once you've made a choice. I found another site selling the same images for $25/each... so now we've got $10, $25 and $50. Do I hear $100 anyone?!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> Don't feel stupid, you're not a graphic artist, and I wouldn't expect you to know all the different formats. I just wanted you to know that you can go ahead and purchase from that new site I posted once you've made a choice. I found another site selling the same images for $25/each... so now we've got $10, $25 and $50. Do I hear $100 anyone?!


    I vote for $10...It means I can order sooner... my problem is every pic reminds me of Sierra so it's difficult to decide. I love the head tilt though. I guess we could try cropping or fixing it and if that doesn't work 10.00 is cheap enough I could get one of the others


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

just a suggestion to really personalize your cover, perhaps you could take pics of Sierra and select your favorite for the custom etching.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> just a suggestion to really personalize your cover, perhaps you could take pics of Sierra and select your favorite for the custom etching.


I thought of that too but my camara died a long slow death around the same time my desktop did


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another call for the guy with the smile IF you can get his paws altered. If not, in the batch of four Jason posted the one with the grass also has a smile, ok half smile, on his face.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

As a fellow yellow lab mommy, I'd have to say #2 or #4.  The head tilt looks right to me -- the paw is funky, but maybe it could be fixed or cropped.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's what the cropped image would look like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, that's nice...

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's what the cropped image would look like.


Ok Jason I REALLY LOVE THAT!!!!!!!! Are you sure you don't mind cropping it for me once I purchase?? which won't be until late next week


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not a problem at all Misty. Won't take me 10 minutes.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's what the cropped image would look like.


That does look really nice, good option!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the cropped one in the oval. That one is adorable and has my vote.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thanks for the input guys...I've decided on the cropped paw/head tilt in the oval.  If you guys would like I'll see if I can get someone around here with a decent Camara to help me post pics of the finished product when it arrives.  I  hope to order by the emd of November.  I'll call it an early Christmas gift to myself


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

perfect - this is the one I like... putting my two cents in 



911jason said:


> Here's what the cropped image would look like.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

The oval cropped image is my favorite.  I also thought that maybe you could somehow blend the tilted head onto the 4th body image?  I thought that might be an option to eliminate the weird paws in the original image.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a thought, and possibly doable... but then she'd have to buy both images. I think there's a budget involved because she still has to pay for the case and the custom engraving.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> The oval cropped image is my favorite. I also thought that maybe you could somehow blend the tilted head onto the 4th body image? I thought that might be an option to eliminate the weird paws in the original image.


I did consider that but wasn't sure it would work and did not want to purchase both unless I knew it would work and look good. Budget concerns also played into it as I'm on disability.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> The oval cropped image is my favorite. I also thought that maybe you could somehow blend the tilted head onto the 4th body image? I thought that might be an option to eliminate the weird paws in the original image.


You should always check the designers tou before altering a design. They own the copyrights & in most cases you're just purchasing the right to use it and many don't allow you to alter the artwork.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help with this.  I can't really explain why I'm so excited at the prospect of this and maybe I'm a little too excited and if I am I apologize.  I probably shouldn't even do it as I love the covers I have, but the idea of combining my love of dogs and the k2 seems right to me somehow if it can be done.  I'm sure that sounds crazy.  Anyway the kindness displayed by ALL on this board is an amazing thing to me. Its rare at least to me and I belong to a few.  So THANKS guys!!!!!!! The Kindness It means a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

KindleBoards is a different kind of place... call it a respite from the average internet community! =)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

has a decision been made yet?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think Misty is set on the cropped image with the oval frame.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> I think Misty is set on the cropped image with the oval frame.


yes and Jason is being kind enough to do the cropping for me


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

What a lovely thread ! I hope our engraved Kindle cover will deliver. 
What name should this little puppy with tilted head in oval frame be called? just wondering. It is just so cute!

Kevin || www.trendydigital.com
Our Amazon Store
Our Store


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the cropped one in the oval.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I do plan on using the cropped oval pic when I am able to do this.  Sadly due to unexpected issues I will probably have to delay it for a little bit, but it will happen just not as soon as I want   thanks again everyone.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I do plan on using the cropped oval pic when I am able to do this. Sadly due to unexpected issues I will probably have to delay it for a little bit, but it will happen just not as soon as I want  thanks again everyone.


great choice! I love the tilt of the head.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's what the cropped image would look like.


I vote for this one!!! The tilted head is so cute!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear from Kevin in terms of ordering instructions.   Hopefully the pm I sent him yesterday went through.  I sent it just before the board went down.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The cover is officially on order!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Misty!  We can't wait to see it!

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Now comes the fun part.... waiting!   Please post post pics when you get it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'll post pics as soon as I can find a camara to borrow but it will be a while.  It'll be two weeks before ir arrives.  so it may be after the holiday before them


----------

